# European DV-2015 winner who is a resident in Canada: where interview?



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

A Belgian guy I know just found out he won the DV-2015 (low case number, 6xxx). He is living in Ontario and it seems he has to send back his forms to Montreal. Is that where they will have the interview too? What about the medical?

Someone here who has won the Diversity Lottery and who proceeded while not living in his native country?


----------



## Helrig50 (Sep 7, 2011)

EVHB said:


> A Belgian guy I know just found out he won the DV-2015 (low case number, 6xxx). He is living in Ontario and it seems he has to send back his forms to Montreal. Is that where they will have the interview too? What about the medical?
> 
> Someone here who has won the Diversity Lottery and who proceeded while not living in his native country?


I was living in Canada when I got selected for DV2013, from the Oceania region (Australia). I did not send my forms to Montreal. I sent them to the Kentucky Consular Centre (KCC). I'm sure everyone has to send their forms to KCC, no matter what region. Perhaps it's different for people from other regions but I doubt it. Have your friend double-check his instructions. 

My interview was in Montreal. The medical was in BC, where I was living. Your friend's will likely be in Ontario.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, Helrig50!

How long up front did you get notice from the interview date?
Did you get the interview in the same month that your OC case number was current on the Visa Bulletin? What kind of questions did you get? Did they ask for a bank statement to show how much money you had? (the winner currently is still enrolled in University so he doesn't have a lot of money to say the least)


----------



## Helrig50 (Sep 7, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Thank you for your reply, Helrig50!
> 
> How long up front did you get notice from the interview date?
> Did you get the interview in the same month that your OC case number was current on the Visa Bulletin? What kind of questions did you get? Did they ask for a bank statement to show how much money you had? (the winner currently is still enrolled in University so he doesn't have a lot of money to say the least)


You're welcome 

I got notice via email about 6 weeks before the interview date. 

Yes, I got an interview in the same month that the Visa Bulletin said my number was current.

The interview was more like a nice chat than an interview, with questions that weren't very hard or searching. I can't remember all of the questions as it was early last year. "Where are you going to live?" was one. "What are you going to do there?" was another.

We did not have to show bank statements even though we brought them all. But that is different for everyone and depends on your age, work experience, etc. Your friend could be asked about financial support due to being in Uni still, or if the interviewer just feels like asking.


----------

